# Pimp my PC 2014: Episode 1



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pimp my PC 2014: Episode 1*

					Zusammen mit den Partnern MSI, Caseking, Enermax und Logitech hat sich die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware insgesamt vier Rechnern von Lesern angenommen, die dringend aufgerüstet werden müssen. In der ersten Episode stellen wir Ihnen den ersten Gewinner-PC vor und werfen einen Blick auf die anstehenden Arbeiten.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pimp my PC 2014: Episode 1*


----------



## Ion (5. Januar 2015)

Ich bin gespannt wie ihr den Rechner ohne Arbeitsspeicher zum laufen bringen wollt 
Ansonsten, recht schönes System, das NT ist nur völlig oversized


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Januar 2015)

Die Qualität der Beiträge hier sinkt anscheinend immer weiter.

Nach dem ersten Absatz war mir schon schlecht:


> Was *vor einem Jahr*  noch eine voll spieletauglicher und flotter PC war, kann *heute *schon zum  alten Eisen gehören.


Hab ich noch nie erlebt.



> Die Systemanforderungen steigen, nicht zuletzt  bedingt durch den Wechsel auf die sogenannten "Next-Gen-Konsolen".


Es geht aber um PCs!

Eine Konsole hat doch grafisch gar keine Chance gegen einen aktuellen PC.
Das war fast immer so, seit Voodoo jedenfalls.

Das Video ist noch schlimmer.
Eine alte Mülltonne (PC) wird weggeworfen und ein völlig neuer PC mit zwei (!) Restteilen zusammengezimmert.

Was hat denn das mit AUFRÜSTEN zu tun?
Das ist ein kompletter NEUBAU.

Dann wird in einen max. 300W verbrauchenden PC ein völlig unterbeschäftigtes 730W Netzteil der teuersten Marke  für 100.- EUR eingebaut?
Habt ihr einen Geldsch ... ?
Ein gutes 400W Markennetzteil für nicht mal die Hälfte hätte es auch getan.

Als Krönung des Ganzen gibt es dann noch eine Wasserkühlung für die paar Watt.
Natürlich auch gleich das teuerste Modell ... .

"120 GB sind doch schon ein bißchen knapp für eine SSD, manche Spiele brauchen da schon 40-50GB" oder etwas ähnliches gibt der Autor da von sich und baut dann, oh Wunder - nein, keine 512 GB, sondern eine 256 GB SSD ein.
Viel Spaß mit den 6 Spielen.

Über die Form des Gehäuses mag man sich streiten - putzen möchte ich die verwinkelte Marslandschaft nicht.

Kalt muß es auch sein in dem Lagerraum, denn unhöflich wird der Techniker nicht sein.


----------



## theCoyote (5. Januar 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie ihr den Rechner ohne Arbeitsspeicher zum laufen bringen wollt
> Ansonsten, recht schönes System, das NT ist nur völlig oversized



ach was, in den altem Rechner war doch bestimmt guter alter DDR2 Ram drin, den kann man doch noch immer gebrauchen


----------



## Ion (5. Januar 2015)

@wuselsurfer
Dir ist schon klar, dass die Teile gesponsert sind? Ich weiß nicht ob PCGH da genauere Wünsche äußern könnte, es würde allerdings die Auswahl der Hardware erklären.


----------



## TroaX (5. Januar 2015)

Hmm was ist denn an einem MSI DKA790GX/FX (Platinum) denn auszusetzen  Ist doch noch voll au der Höhe ... <- Das war ironisch gemeint 

Aber ohne RAM wird das nichts. Das ist schon richtig


----------



## GxGamer (5. Januar 2015)

Irgendwie fand ich das ganze "Pimp my PC" Franchise früher spannender. Damals wurde wirklich nur ausgetauscht was wirklich zu alt war, der Rest wurde gesäubert und erneuert (WLP beispielsweise), nicht ausgetauscht.
Ich will das ganze ja nicht schlechtreden, aber mir als Zuschauer fehlt bei diesen Komplettaustausch-Geschichten der "AHA, so geht das!"- und der damit verbundene Lerneffekt.


----------



## sfc (5. Januar 2015)

Die Neider mal wieder ...



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Qualität der Beiträge hier sinkt anscheinend immer weiter.
> 
> Nach dem ersten Absatz war mir schon schlecht:
> Hab ich noch nie erlebt.



Das mag ja etwas übertrieben formuliert sein, ist aber auch nicht ganz aus der Luft gegriffen. Nehmen wir beispielsweise die GTX 580 in der Standardausführung mit 1,5 GByte. War vor nem Jahr zwar auch schon alt, aber spielte meist noch ganz oben mit und reichte für hohe bis Ultra-Details. Wenn ich damals gesagt hätte, die sei noch voll spieletauglich, hätte wohl kaum wer was dagegen einzuwenden gehabt. Nun sieht es aber ganz anders aus. Vieles kann man damit zwar immer noch gut spielen, doch es sind in den letzten Monaten auch einige Games mit hohem Speicherhunger erschienen. Da muss man nun ordentlich die Details runterschrauben. Für mich hat die Karte damit eindeutig den Status "Altes Eisen" verdient. 



> Es geht aber um PCs!



Da hat wohl jemand nicht - oder will es schlicht nicht - mitbekommen, dass die meisten Spiele auf verschiedenen Plattformen erscheinen und die Konsolen dabei der kleinste gemeinsame Nener sind. Vor nem Jahr waren es völlig veraltete Müllkisten - nun deutlich flottere Systeme. Entsprechend sind auch die PC-Voraussetzungen gestiegen. Mit ner HD 5770 kommt man nun nicht mehr weit, auch wenn alles ab der 3 Jahre alten HD 7950 die Konsolen nach wie vor deutlich überflügeln mag. 



> Eine Konsole hat doch grafisch gar keine Chance gegen einen aktuellen PC.
> Das war fast immer so, seit Voodoo jedenfalls.



Trotzdem ist einem System, das jahrelang genutzt wurde, inzwischen für vieles zu langsam. Auch wenn das mit Last-Gen-Ports nie große Probleme hatte.. Es gibt halt nicht nur High-End-Nutzer. 




> Das Video ist noch schlimmer.
> Eine alte Mülltonne (PC) wird weggeworfen und ein völlig neuer PC mit zwei (!) Restteilen zusammengezimmert.
> 
> Was hat denn das mit AUFRÜSTEN zu tun?
> ...



Bei so einem verkrusteten System würde ich auch nicht mehr viel behalten. Die Wahl der Komponenten ist tatsächlich etwas fragwürdig, aber da hatten bestimmt auch die aufgeführten Sponsoren ein Wörtchen mitzureden  Ich habe auf meiner 256 GB-SSD übrigens deutlich mehr als sechs Spiele installiert.


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2015)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Qualität der Beiträge hier sinkt anscheinend immer weiter.



Jetzt hast Du Deinen Frust ja raus gelassen und alle sind wieder glücklich.  Ganz ehrlich: Man kann es auch übertreiben bzw. manch einer hier meckert wohl nur des Meckerns wegen...


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (5. Januar 2015)

Als ich die alte Möhre gesehen habe, dachte ich, den möchte *ich *lieber erst garnicht aufmachen mögen, derartig veranzt..
Was das meckern mancher hier angeht, da ist hier leider immer mehr fremdschämen angezeigt, darauf zu antworten meist überflüssig.

@ Topic: Ich denke mal, spätestens bei der Systemeinrichtung wird der "fehlende" Ram schon auffallen.


----------



## PCTom (5. Januar 2015)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Qualität der Beiträge hier sinkt anscheinend immer weiter.
> 
> Nach dem ersten Absatz war mir schon schlecht:
> Hab ich noch nie erlebt.
> ...




Bitte laß diese Komentare PCGH macht sich dadurch eh schon in der ganzen Hardware Forum Welt zum Affen, genau dieses Halbwissen sorgt für Belustigung.
A: Wahl der Komponenten, einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul und wenn die Hardware nicht deinen Ansprüchen genügt so muss sie nicht schlecht sein.
B: wenn die Komponenten etwas älter kann ein Jahr darauf ein Spiel heraus kommen wo die Hardware schwächelt was ist daran Falsch? 

Genau solche Denke sorgt dafür das User aus anderen Foren kommen um sich hier bei PCGH über die Daus zu belustigen. Ich sage nur Beratung Forum PCGHX...


----------



## BigJim87 (5. Januar 2015)

servus
also ich muss auch sagen, dass dieses neidische herumgenörgle mich eher an meine Exfreundin erinnert, die hat auch immer über alles gejammert und genörgelt --> daher nun EX

Ich finde es eine tolle Sache leuten, deren System einfach alt sind im Rahmen einer Werbe-Aktion (und nichts anderes als Werbung für die verbauten Komponenten ist das) ein neues System zu spendieren. Sicher hat der jenige (ich habe es leider nicht verfolgt), der hierfür ausgewählt wurde, seine Situation so dargelegt, dass er fair und zurecht ausgewählt wurde.
Und es ist klar, dass bei einer solchen Werbeaktion natürlich möglichst viel Werbung betrieben werden soll, also sucht man ein System, welches am meisten umgebaut werden soll um so den Anbietern möglichst viel Werbefläche zu bieten. Der Anbieter selbst möchte natürlich nicht Werbung für irgend eine GTX 740 oder so machen, sondern für sein Preis/Leistungs stärkstes Gerät, von dem er sich am meisten Umsatz erhofft.
Wie peinlich, oder wie schlecht würde es für den Anbieter aussehen, wenn zb. Enermax statt der AiO Wakü einen billigen 20€ LuKü gesponsert hätte.... Klar wollen die Werbung für ihr Top-Produkt machen.

Ich finde es eine super Sache und freue mich für (ich glaube er hieß Alex) den Typ, der das neue System bekommt.  

Ich denke PCGH wird auch irgendwo noch einen schickes Ram-Kit liegen haben, welches sie gerne sponsern... und natürlich haben sie das *nur vergessen zu erwähnen *


----------



## DaBlackSheep (5. Januar 2015)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann wird in einen max. 300W verbrauchenden PC ein völlig unterbeschäftigtes 730W Netzteil der teuersten Marke  für 100.- EUR eingebaut?
> Habt ihr einen Geldsch ... ?
> Ein gutes 400W Markennetzteil für nicht mal die Hälfte hätte es auch getan.
> 
> ...



Wie man bereits schrieb, wird das hauptsächlich daran liegen, dass die Sponsoren schließlich ihre besten Stücke vermarkten wollen.
Was gibt es da besseres, als im Rahmen einer solchen Aktion die Produkte zu bewerben?

Bezüglich der Größe der SSD, so gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es hier wie bei den meisten PC's geregelt wird.
Sprich eine SSD mit Platz für das System und alle Programme* die davon profitieren, sowie eine konventionelle HDD 
für speicherhungrige Anwendungen und sonstige Daten.

Zumindest kommt mir das so nach gängiger Praxis vor (In Bezug auf dieses Forum).


Ich mag mich jetzt nicht über einen Neuaufbau aufregen, denn dass ist ja erst System Nummer 1.
Manchmal macht das bloße Aufrüsten einfach keinen Sinn.


*Programme wie: Office, Photoshop, Adobe Reader und eine Hand voll Spiele welche noch unter der 20 GB Marke liegen.


----------



## Anticrist (5. Januar 2015)

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner


----------



## PCTom (5. Januar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner



Genau so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Jackjohnzen0815 (5. Januar 2015)

Huhu

Habe mal eine frage wo, oder wie es möglich ist seine alte Möhre aufpimpen zu lassen ?


----------



## Ion (5. Januar 2015)

Jackjohnzen0815 schrieb:


> wo oder wie es möglich ist seine alte Möhre aufpimpen zu lassen ?



Es gab da eine Aktion seitens PCGH, näheres findest du hier:
Pimp my PC: PCGH rüstet vier Leser-Rechner auf - bewerben Sie sich jetzt!


----------



## Jackjohnzen0815 (5. Januar 2015)

Achso also zu spät naja schade


----------



## BikeRider (5. Januar 2015)

Wird es solch eine Aktion auch für2015 geben ?
So einmal monatlich ? 
Ich habe hier noch nen Rechner stehen, der danach schreit, aufgemotzt zu werden. 
Athlon XP 2400+ (133fsb)
MSI Kt³ ultra² R
Radeon X 1650 pro
2048 mibyte DDR 1-400 Ram


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. Januar 2015)

Wann wird der Next-Gen-Schrott jetzt eigentlich mal in Current-Gen-Schrott umgetauft?


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Januar 2015)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Qualität der Beiträge hier sinkt anscheinend immer weiter.
> 
> Nach dem ersten Absatz war mir schon schlecht:
> Hab ich noch nie erlebt.
> ...



Na, hat sich da einer beworben und wurde nicht genommen bei Pimp my PC ? 

Nettes System, noch netter, das die gesamte Hardware dem Leser keinen müden Cent kostet! Da darf auch mal das Netzteil ein wenig voluminöser ausfallen. 

Ein gutes E10 550 Watt kostet auch seine 80 €, was ich persönlich vorgezogen hätte.

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Lukystrike (5. Januar 2015)

Leute ihr seht das aus dem falschen Blickwinkel.... das Netzteil ist auf keinen Fall zu groß.... es fehlt einfach noch eine bzw zwei weitere GTX 970 für SLI / Tripple SLI + Übertaktung des 4690 damit sich das tösende Kompakt-Wakü-Dinges lohnt


----------



## Leob12 (5. Januar 2015)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Wann wird der Next-Gen-Schrott jetzt eigentlich mal in Current-Gen-Schrott umgetauft?



Naja, als Next-Gen kann man es halt besser in Marketing-Kampagnen bewerben. "Next-Gen" klingt besser als Konsolenstandard und eigentlich schon wieder Alteisen^^ 

Ich hab hier nur gegen das Netzteil was. Es ist einfach zu überdimensioniert, unerfahrene Nutzer wollen sich so eines dann wieder kaufen (40€ für 750W z.B.) und man muss es ihnen dann mühsam wieder ausreden. Da helfen meist nichtmal Argumente dafür, weil sie es ja von den "Fachmännern" gesehen und gelernt haben. 
Man könnte ruhig kurz anmerken dass die Teile extra dafür gesponsert wurden und das ein kleineres NT für so ein System auch ausgereicht hätte.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Januar 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> @wuselsurfer
> Dir ist schon klar, dass die Teile gesponsert sind?


Nein,  ich hab noch nie einen PC von innen gesehen.


Der Beitrag geht sowas von "am Thema vorbei", daß mir nicht mal der fehlende Arbeitsspeicher aufgefallen ist.
Wenn man schon die Vorgaben der Industrie zu erfüllen hat, sollte man doch auf dem Boden bleiben und Neubau mit in den Text einflechten.

Das hat mit Aufrüsten sowas von gar nichts zu tun ... .
Ich hab auch nichts gegen Konsolen, ich hatte und habe mehrere.

Man sollte sich doch den Text VOR der Veröffentlichung mal durchlesen.

Mal sehen, wie der Einbau von statten geht.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> ... und wurde nicht genommen bei Pimp my PC ?


Ich hab das Gehäuse gesehen, danach war ich kuriert.


----------



## 442 (2. März 2015)

Gute Sache, ich schaus mir grad an .. die Komponenten, naja, aber der der den PC erhält wird sich freuen. Mal sehen wie sich die Redakteure beim Zusammenbauen anstellen. 

Allerdings nervt das Mikro, die Stimmen klingen irgendwie dumpf.  Kann man da nichts machen, z.B. das jeder sein eigenes bekommt, oder wie wärs mit 'nem Ansteckmikro?


Edit: Aber ihr beide gebt ein süßes Paar ab, solltet öfter zusammen vor der Kamera stehen.


----------



## ebastler (2. März 2015)

Heilige *******. Stefans Hemd in Kombi mit der kleinen eingebetteten Ansicht des Videos auf meinem FHD Monitor killt mir fast die Augen^^
Flimmert wie wild.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (2. März 2015)

Informatives und gutes Video, in dem man auch auf ein paar Tücken wie zB. RAM-Höhe hinweist.
Ich find den Klang vollkommen okay, weiß nicht was da über mir los ist.

Meckern auf hohem Niveau:
Der RAM hätte passend zur CPU schneller sein können und das Revo Xt wurde hier im Forum ja schon ziemlich schlechtgeredet.
Da hieß es oft: Nicht empfehlenswert, fahrlässig es zu empfehlen... was ich mir nicht alles anhören konnte
Sicher gibt es P/L technisch bessere Alternativen, dennoch ist das NT kein Chinaböller.

Das Gehäuse gefällt mir eher nicht durch folgendes:
-zuviel klapperanfälliges Plastik
-keine HDD-Entkopplung
-HDD Käfige blockieren den vorderen Luftstrom

Trotzdem würde ich mich nen Kullerkeks freuen, wenn ich den PC erhalten würde! 

Edit: Muss ich dem RaidRaizer auch zustimmen.


----------



## RaidRazer (2. März 2015)

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen das die verwendeten Komponenten von den jeweiligen Herstellern bzw. Händlern zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Somit wird verbaut was man bekommt.
Sicher gibt es an einigen Stellen Verbesserungsbedarf aber geschenkt ist geschenkt


----------



## Cybertrigger (2. März 2015)

Das einzige was man bemängeln könnte wäre das es sich bis auf 2 Ausnahmen um einen Neubau handelt.
Sie verwenden halt alles was gesponsort wurde von daher ist das System doch gut.
Wenn man mal ehrlich ist dürfte es doch den meisten egal sein, hauptsache das ding läuft am ende und man hat ein neues System mit welchem man spielen kann.


----------



## Hero3 (2. März 2015)

"Dann weinen wir jetzt eine Runde und dann geht´s gleich weiter"

Sehr gut 

Auch sonst ein gutes Video


----------



## Alex2084 (2. März 2015)

Ich danke dem PCGH Team und allen für die Anteilname und das der "Neid" dann doch nicht so die Überhand gewonnen hat. Finde das super klasse, das warten hat sich gelohnt, hätte ja selbst nie damit gerechnet das ich auch mal das Glück habe und etwas gewinne.  Alles in allem ein Top Gerät, tolles Video von euch beiden und nochmals Danke an alle welche an der Aktion beteiligt waren und natürlich auch diese tolle Community, in der ich leider noch nicht all zulange bin.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (2. März 2015)

Wäre der Hammer, wenn du evtl. noch ein kleines Fazit abgeben könntest, wie dir alles gefällt und wie Lautstärke und Temperaturen sich entwickeln Idle und in Spielen. Aber erstmal wünsche ich viel Spaß mit dem System!


----------



## Alex2084 (2. März 2015)

Werde ich demnächst mal beobachten und Graphen zeichnen lassen was die Temperaturen angeht, ist aber wesentlich kühler als mein altes System. Was den Rest angeht ist es eine ganz andere Klasse im vergleich zu meinem alten. Die SSD nutze ich übrigends nur für System und Programme. Spiele, Eigene Dateien und anderes ist auf eine 1,5 TB Platte verteilt.


----------

